
SMS-hosted Bitcoin Wallet - lelf
http://www.txtbitcoin.com/
======
benmmurphy
From a security point of view I think using SMS as a way of initiating bitcoin
transactions is a really bad idea. It would be interesting to have some more
details about how this OTP scheme works. Also, the OTP sign up page is served
over plain http.

------
isaacwaller
Coinbase (a YC-backed company) also recently announced SMS support.
[https://coinbase.com/sms_service](https://coinbase.com/sms_service)

------
kaoD
Is it free or am I missing the price somewhere?

